# Just picked up an older 6" sears jointer looking for advice?



## Dubbs (Nov 1, 2018)

Just picked this up. Some of the labels for measurements are worn away. Anyone know where to get new ones?


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

you will likely have a hard time finding parts for a Sears unit of that age. What measurements do you need? as long as the bearings are good, blades are sharp, tables are in the same plane and the fence is perpendicular to the table you are in good shape.


----------



## Dubbs (Nov 1, 2018)

That's true. When I ran a test piece through it the first time it got hung up on the exit side of the table? Maybe it was set too deep? Not sure I'm new to this.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> That's true. When I ran a test piece through it the first time it got hung up on the exit side of the table? Maybe it was set too deep? Not sure I'm new to this.
> 
> - Dubbs


More likely, the infeed was set way too low. 
You might also need to adjust the outfeed table as well. I owned a slightly newer one and found that adjusting that outfeed table was a bear. But, it may need it.


----------



## SAndelin (Apr 7, 2010)

I have that exact model jointer on a home-made base. Found it on the local classifieds about ten years ago. I too wanted to spiff up that ruler thing with some stick-on ruler tape from the internet, but in a decade I've never needed it. I think if you were doing a lot of rabbet cuts on the joiner it would come in handy though. I put in some fresh blades, added some HVAC plumbing parts to the bottom to connect to the dust collection, made sure the fence was square to the outfeed table and have not touched anything other than the blades since.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Some of those Craftsman jointers have a fixed outfeed. That pretty much makes it a boat Anchor if you can move the outfeed then you might have a decent machine. If the tables are in alinement and flat.


----------

